# Upgrades



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am curious to see some of the upgrades people have added to their coops and runs. Today I changed my roost set up, fixed some flaws with my nest boxes. As well as added a perch in front of the nests. 
I'm the run I shoveled out the snow and added more litter. I also fixed a waterer, which had frozen and was not letting out as much water as I wanted. 
I also added a small pan full of dry sand and dirt and ash from the wood stove. 
With most of the dirt and pebbles frozen under snow I thought it would be a nice treat. 
I installed a flood light, but broke its bulb during the install, so it won't get plugged in until I can replace its bulb.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here are some pictures, feel free to critique. Any changes you would make and why. 
The coop is in a narrow valley at 9000 feet and only gets a few hours of sun a day. The spot light should help supplement the lack of light. But as it's not working there is no direct pic of it, but it is in the top frame of this pic


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

The whole rectangular box with the window was added to increase the inside coop size. The bottom part was originally a run open to the air.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I only have five hens. I try to free range them as much as possible but only when we are home. I added a second run on the right for those days we are not home. It gives them more room. I also included a few perches and a swing for them.














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*Coop improvement is a never ending process what works today may not work tomorrow. You might start with a water dish as you add birds go to nipples. Still more birds add an an auto fill. Just the nature of the beast. LOL*


----------

